# DIY Spraybar Idea



## PMC (Nov 17, 2005)

I’m injecting pressurized Co2 with an Azoo diffuser under the middle of a horizontally placed spray-bar, located at one end of my my 16" high 40 gallon tank. Although I’m happier with the diffuser than I was with the in-line reactor, I’ve notice that not all the Co2 bubbles are getting caught up in the current. This is because the rising bubbles are being swept by only one of the spraybar’s holes. My thought is that I can make a diy spraybar that would be short enough to allow room under it for the diffuser. I would place the new spraybar in a corner with holes drilled in an overlapping pattern so that the Co2 bubbles would, hopefully all get caught in the current and spread out into the tank.

I’m thinking of 8” of ½” rigid tubing that my Eheim 2213’s tubing could be fitted over and than cap the bottom. My current spraybar is the stock 12” with 9 holes. I’m thinking of drilling 3 overlapping rows of 3 holes (total of 9 holes) near the bottom of the spraybar that would provide a fan-like current to the middle of the tank. 

Before I actually start making a new spraybar, I wanted to get feedback from anyone interested or find out if anyone else has designed something along these lines. Thanks.

Peter


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Have you thought about mounting your spraybar vertically instead of horizontally? I have done that with my Eheim Ecco filter and an Azoo diffuser and it works pretty well. 

The only problem with this is you will need to cut the stock Eheim output so that it points down and add a piece of hose (about 1") to connect the spray bar to the output. Just save the piece you cut off in case you don't like the way it works. You can re-connect the cut off piece with the same piece of hose you used to connect the spraybar.


----------



## PMC (Nov 17, 2005)

I have thought about it but I suspect that the current provided by the spraybar's vertical line of holes won't catch all the bubbles from the wider diffuser. I don't see how it would be all that different from what I have now with the bubbles being pushed by one of the spraybar's horizontal holes, except that the current would be storonger. Does your approach catch all (or most of) the bubbles in the current?


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

It does push the majority of bubbles around the tank. With the spraybar being mounted vertically, each hole is spraying horizontally across the back of the tank from left to right. The bubbles that are missed by the first hole are pushed by the second hole, those missed by the second hole are pushed by the third hole, etc, etc. Not very many make it all the way to the top.


----------

